# Big improvement for 18" disk wheels!



## skruffy42 (Oct 10, 2011)

Stock:









vs.










If anyone's interested I could get the part numbers for that center cap.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

skruffy42 said:


> Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I also saw a pic or video where they used the hubcap from the "Heritage" wheels on the "Disk" wheel.

Modular wheels = :thumbup:


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks good! I'd be interested in that part # :thumbup:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

So that Big disk will fit the Heritage also?


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks good! Who sells it and how much?


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

JR Martinez said:


> So that Big disk will fit the Heritage also?


No But the Heritage disk just might fit the bigger wheel. It looks good just without it and I;m hoping the heritage wheel will be improved by ditching the beauty ring.


----------



## skruffy42 (Oct 10, 2011)

The part # is 1J0-601-149-B-FED

List price is $29.10


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


>


WOW That's NICE


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if the 17" heritage wheel center "dog dish" chrome hubcap will fit on the 18" disk wheels? If si I would love to see a photo of this!


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought two of these small center caps-thought I would see how I liked the look on one side of the car before I bought four of these. I looked in the owners manual and it shows exactly how to remove every type of wheel and hubcap from the new Beetle...except the 18" disk wheels. Has anyone done this? If so, what's the procedure? I see the small hole on the edge of the emblem in the center, and I'm familiar with the little "pull hook" in the spare tire carrier. I inserted in into the hole, but it didn't seem inclined to move when I pulled on it. I didn't really pull on it very hard, because I wasn't sure I was doing the right thing. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

a6m5zerosen said:


> I bought two of these small center caps-thought I would see how I liked the look on one side of the car before I bought four of these. I looked in the owners manual and it shows exactly how to remove every type of wheel and hubcap from the new Beetle...except the 18" disk wheels. Has anyone done this? If so, what's the procedure? I see the small hole on the edge of the emblem in the center, and I'm familiar with the little "pull hook" in the spare tire carrier. I inserted in into the hole, but it didn't seem inclined to move when I pulled on it. I didn't really pull on it very hard, because I wasn't sure I was doing the right thing. Has anyone done this?


You've got the idea of it.


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

OK-I took two my disk wheel hubcaps off and cleaned up the wheels. I tried to put on the smaller center cap (the part number referenced above), and it does not really want to go on. I don't know if there's a trick to this or not, but it's a REALLY tight fit-the four spring tabs have a significantly larger outside diameter than the inside diameter of the wheel casting. Did you have to modify it to get it to go on? And, even more importantly,, if it does go on, how do you get it off again without chewing up the wheel, the cap, or both? There is no hole for the pull hook...Love the look of the bare wheel, though. Gotta come up with some sort of center cap, or find a way to make these work..


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I like the original look better.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

a6m5zerosen said:


> OK-I took two my disk wheel hubcaps off and cleaned up the wheels. I tried to put on the smaller center cap (the part number referenced above), and it does not really want to go on. I don't know if there's a trick to this or not, but it's a REALLY tight fit-the four spring tabs have a significantly larger outside diameter than the inside diameter of the wheel casting. Did you have to modify it to get it to go on? And, even more importantly,, if it does go on, how do you get it off again without chewing up the wheel, the cap, or both? There is no hole for the pull hook...Love the look of the bare wheel, though. Gotta come up with some sort of center cap, or find a way to make these work..


Well....I couldn't get the cap to go on w/o having to remove the metal ring from behind the plastic tabs. With a little persuasion, the cap went on. To take it off, I got a fingernail up under the edge and pulled the cap back off. I haven't had any issues w/ the cap falling off or coming loose.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

SMG8vT said:


> I like the original look better.


I agree. The full disk treatment is perfectly suited for the Beetle.

Now, those who've removed the disk should not take my statements here to mean I think the sans-disk wheels are ugly. They're not. I simply prefer the look with the disk.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The smallest VW center caps I've seen are 55mm (outer) and 51mm (inner). Only found
them on Ebay and I believe they ship out of Hong Kong or mainland China. Measure the
opening and see if they are possibly a fit. Whether VW sells them in this size, I do not
know. They aren't very expensive.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

They look like the caps from the MK4 15" 5-spoke "Avus".


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the disk wheel!!! The smaller hub def gives it a different look. I wouldn't say it's better, but different. I've gotten compliments on both designs. To each their own.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

bringing this back up.

Was wondering if anyone has a pic of the disc wheel with heritage center cap? 

thanks


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

IMO the Disc wheel looks funny without the disc. Without them it either looks like a horribly designed wheel or you can tell something is missing off of it.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

i agree, i like the disk wheels just the way they are
i think they look awesome on the beetle 

wouldnt mind having a set myself


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I think that both ways look good. It's like having two sets of wheels, nice

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

anyone could photoshop the heritage center cap? 

also color match it to the body paint.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I love the look of the disk wheel I was wondering though how does the disk part come off is it on with clips, screws pressure? I could see these being stolen often if they come off so easy just don't want to have to purchase new ones if I get these wheels. My mk4 gli bbs wheels centers were stolen twice in four years it wasn't cheap to get replacements. I want to get a set of these for my jsw hmmmm.


----------



## xcwes (Jun 19, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm looking to take the disks off my girls fender edition, is the part number listed above the only center cap that will work? I see that one needed modded to fit..


----------

